

3 mindset changes that improved our productivity when building a SaaS - iztok
http://iztoksmolic.com/3-mindset-changes-startup/

======
juriansluiman
You have to find a problem customers have and you can solve. If they aren't
feeling any need they won't bother using your product. You can create a need,
but in the niche you have selected I doubt that will be possible on the short
run.

Stick to the problem and find out what's the easiest solution to solve the
problem. Make it an MVP, let users use your product and start from there. Then
improve iteratively, using customer feedback and gathered data to steer you
into the right direction. Don't even think about features yourself. Don't talk
about feature priotorization or taking risks if you don't have a very clear
picture of the problem domain.

I am happy you wrote this down, but even with your "lessons learned" you are
way too product and development focussed. Get our of the building!

PS. A suggestion is perhaps to reconsider the name ply. It is so common that
it will be very hard to find your website, even with some additional keywords.
"Ply jobs" even gets you listed as #9!

